# Osfoora disparu ?



## Pdg (2 Septembre 2010)

Il y a quelques semaines, comme beaucoup, j'ai acheté Osfoora, client twitter pour iPhone et iPad...

Aujourd'hui, je souffre d'un bug et je vais voir sur l'appstore si des commentaires le signalent...

Impossible de retrouver cette appli ! Quelle que soit sa version.

Mais où diable est passé Osfoora ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (2 Septembre 2010)

Supprimé par apple.


----------



## Pdg (2 Septembre 2010)

Ah ? Curieux que je sois passé à côté de ça. J'aurais dû m'en douter.

On a une raison particulière ?


----------

